# Nintendo DSi System Version 1.5 released, patches Flipnote Lenny and Memory Pit completely



## Dartz150 (Jul 25, 2019)

Surprisingly enough, Nintendo decided to copy Sony with a dick move and has released a new system update for the long forgotten Nintendo DSi handheld family, increasing the version number to 1.5. Among the newly added, unwanted features and unused garbage, there have been reports from someone somewhere saying that this update *patches both Flipnote Lenny and Memory Pit exploits* completely, so now the options to pirate the shit out of your rusty DSi with the excuse of _homebrew experience_ have been capped to nearly no other accessible options available.

Here is the changelog from said update:



> -Removed Internet Browser, DSi Camera and DSi Sound, no one used these anyway.
> -Region Lock has been removed, since it was useless and we don't get money from DSi games anymore anyway.
> -Further improvements to overall system obsolescence and other major adjustments have been made to fuck the pirates experience



*UPDATE*: Someone also said that *every shitty and cheap flashcart clones that had no support since 1.4.1 are still blocked*.




Source


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2019)

DS games were never region locked lol, only the 7 DSi games were


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> DS games were never region locked lol, only the 7 DSi games were


It still had it and:



> Region Lock has been removed, *since it was useless *



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





> we don't get money from *DS* games anymore anyway.


eat pp


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> eat pp



Oh haha, fixed :n


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> View attachment 174203​
> Surprisingly enough, Nintendo decided to copy Sony with a dick move and has released a new system update for the long forgotten Nintendo DSi handheld family, increasing the version number to 1.5. Among the newly added, unwanted features and unused garbage, there have been reports from someone somewhere saying that this update *patches both Flipnote Lenny and Memory Pit exploits* completely, so now the options to pirate the shit out of your rusty DSi with the excuse of _homebrew experience_ have been capped to nearly no other accessible options available.
> 
> Here is the changelog from said update:
> ...



Thank you.GREAT I will update at the moment.Thank you I want this my whole Life.Can´t wait of it.
Can I play finally 3DS Games on my DSi ? And what about the Slot 1 to Slot 2 Adaptor ? Is it finally supported ?
Can´t wait to have it.I must have it.Are my African DSi Games also working know ?
Finally i can use ALL portable Nintendo Games on it.That´s really great of Nintendo.I love it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

I am not happy..........


----------



## alivebacon (Jul 26, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> View attachment 174203​
> Surprisingly enough, Nintendo decided to copy Sony with a dick move and has released a new system update for the long forgotten Nintendo DSi handheld family, increasing the version number to 1.5. Among the newly added, unwanted features and unused garbage, there have been reports from someone somewhere saying that this update *patches both Flipnote Lenny and Memory Pit exploits* completely, so now the options to pirate the shit out of your rusty DSi with the excuse of _homebrew experience_ have been capped to nearly no other accessible options available.
> 
> Here is the changelog from said update:
> ...


This is obviously fake.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> DS games were never region locked lol, only the 7 DSi games were


And the DSi Enhanced games.
And the iQue DSi games.
And the DSiWare.
The 3DS removed the DSi region lock.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 30, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> This is obviously fake.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Of course *not* , just look at the source.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 1, 2019)

Nothing can patch VanCFW!


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Of course it is, just look at the source.


If you question our sources again you will get the bean


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 2, 2019)

This sounds familiar 





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



my younger brother has updated my dsi to 1.5, downgrade wen???


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 2, 2019)

x65943 said:


> If you question our sources again you will get the bean





Dartz150 said:


> Of course *not* , just look at the source.



When did I quesiton the source?


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 2, 2019)

"Alright, source, we're gonna ask the questions, and youse gonna tell us the answers, see?"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2019)

*...and it is not getting better......
I think I really DO NOT recommend this Update....



 *


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 2, 2019)

wipee! i cant even update my DSi because the wifi is not working! yey, yey, yey ( sad noises )


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *...and it is not getting better......
> I think I really DO NOT recommend this Update....
> 
> View attachment 174981 *


OH SHIT MAN U FUCKED UR DSI NOW

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> *...and it is not getting better......
> I think I really DO NOT recommend this Update....
> 
> View attachment 174981 *


NOW DELETE SYSTEM32 AND IT HAS A CHANCE OF DOWNGRADING TO 1.4.5


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *...and it is not getting better......
> I think I really DO NOT recommend this Update....
> 
> View attachment 174981 *



AHA! Your power light isn't on! A phony!


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *...and it is not getting better......
> I think I really DO NOT recommend this Update....
> 
> View attachment 174981 *


just install bonziBUDDY, he'll fix everything.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> just install bonziBUDDY, he'll fix everything.



Hello.

*I followed your Advise....
Great Idea.......
*


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> *I followed your Advise....
> Great Idea.......
> ...


man, ya nedeed to install protegent first.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> man, ya nedeed to install protegent first.



_*Thank you....thats REALLY much better now........

*_


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

lame.

im on 2.0


----------



## JavaScribe (Aug 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *I think I really DO NOT recommend this Update...*


They're "copying _Sony_," not _Microsoft_...


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Thank you....thats REALLY much better now........
> 
> *_
> View attachment 175252


After that, install Windows 9 and then install free minecraft hack no virus 2019 from hackercrafterytb.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> After that, install Windows 9 and then install free minecraft hack no virus 2019 from hackercrafterytb.



_*I am stuck now after Windows  9 install......



 
*_


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> _*I am stuck now after Windows  9 install......
> 
> View attachment 175528 *_


huh, so, install windows 11 an then install Protegent, BonziBuddy, and then hack minecraft free no virus 2019 by hackercraftytb2012

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> _*I am stuck now after Windows  9 install......
> 
> View attachment 175528 *_


and, WHAT? YOU INSTALLED AVG? ITS A VIRUS MAN, UNINSTALL AND NEVER INSTALL IT AGAIN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> _*I am stuck now after Windows  9 install......
> 
> View attachment 175528 *_


PLUS YOU INSTALLED CHROME TOO??? MAN, YOUR DSi IS NOW AT RISK...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

*NEXT Step:

*


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *NEXT Step:
> 
> *
> View attachment 175529



i didnt know that the DSi Xl was bigger than a person huh, well, its truly XL.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> *NEXT Step:
> 
> *
> View attachment 175529


Now, just take any of your other 2 DSi, an update it, an follow the steps that i said earlier.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> i didnt know that the DSi Xl was bigger than a person huh, well, its truly XL.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 175530


*insert sad bart that every single 14 year who try to make you think that hes depressed profile pic here*


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 6, 2019)

my younger brother has updated my dsi to 1.5, downgrade wen???


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 6, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> my younger brother has updated my dsi to 1.5, downgrade wen???



wen nintendo releases 2.0 and no one cares about 1..5, or just install Windows 9 like @alexander1970 did.


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 6, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> wen nintendo releases 2.0 and no one cares about 1..5, or just install Windows 9 like @alexander1970 did.


yeah, this dude just needs to install windows 9


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

_Now I get an "old" Nintendo DS with Linux,THAT works:_


----------



## Thiaggus (Aug 7, 2019)

Can't wait to install it. 
Why Nintendo, why?


----------



## Flame (Aug 7, 2019)

evidence motherfuckers 2.0


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 7, 2019)

Or, you know, don't update?


----------



## Flame (Aug 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Or, you know, don't update?



don't update? DON'T UPDATE!?


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> evidence motherfuckers 2.0
> 
> View attachment 175690


FRICKING 2.0E? MY GOD YOU ARE DOUG BOWSER DONT YA?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)

*After a little repair:
*



 

Note: never,really NEVER update a working DSi XL.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 9, 2019)

Jeez haven't y'all heard of the ducktape method?


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 10, 2019)

Am I understanding you correctly in what you said? If you update, which I won't anyway, but if I did I would lose camera access? if so that's just wrong, not to mention, IF it did, it could be screaming for a class action lawsuit.


----------



## PedroxBest (Aug 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I am not happy..........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174208


wat?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2019)

*Today this is happened:*


----------



## IC_ (Aug 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Today this is happened:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 176503


Get in the van don't listen to your parents


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> View attachment 174203​
> Surprisingly enough, Nintendo decided to copy Sony with a dick move and has released a new system update for the long forgotten  the


----------



## PedroxBest (Aug 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Today this is happened:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 176503


i know, these images are photoshoped


----------



## PedroxBest (Aug 17, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Source


well, this is bullshit, the link is: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bullshit , and i didn't see anything on Nintendo website


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2019)

PedroxBest said:


> well, this is bullshit, the link is: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bullshit , and i didn't see anything on Nintendo website


Another word for it would be EOF, because the EOF synonymous with bs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2019)

PedroxBest said:


> i know, these images are photoshoped


I hope you do not REALLY this when it appears on your TV Screen........


----------



## PedroxBest (Aug 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *After a little repair:
> *
> View attachment 175901
> 
> Note: never,really NEVER update a working DSi XL.


1.4.3U? FAKE POST!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2019)

PedroxBest said:


> 1.4.3U? FAKE POST!



"That's a fake post."
IT'S REAL!


----------



## Convey12 (Oct 19, 2019)

dang, i never knew about this until now


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 19, 2019)

Convey12 said:


> dang, i never knew about this until now


Get in the van for that necrobump.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van for that necrobump.


A new Update for my DSi ? Wow.I will try it !!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


*OK,done.*




 

Hmm....I have a Deja Vu now......I think I had that before...


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> A new Update for my DSi ? Wow.I will try it !!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Just install windows 7 dank edition, bonzi, protegent and you are good to go.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> Just install windows 7 dank edition, bonzi, protegent and you are good to go.


THIS also sounds very familiar to me.....
Ok,I do it as you recommend...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Hmmm....That is really strange, that seems so* *familiar* *to me.....hmmmm......*


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 19, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> Just install windows 7 dank edition, bonzi, protegent and you are good to go.


Windows Get In The Van Edition.


----------

